# Hi



## Persil (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,

My name's Vicki. I'm 17 years old and was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes about two weeks ago. It's all been very daunting and need all the help I can get!! On top of now having diabetes, and trying to balance my sugars, I have exams coming up and everything else! It's not good!! So I'm going to hit you all with a question as well whilst I'm here. In the beginning, how did you balance your sugars? Is there anything that you completely cut out of your diet, or is it just a case of eating everything in moderation and excercise (which is what I'm currently doing)?

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Vicki, welcome to the forum  Wow, what an awful fime to be diagnosed, although I guess it's never a good time. How have you been coping so far? What you say is the simple advice I would give - everything in moderation, keep active, and test frequently so that you can get a good idea of how different meals and activities affect your blood sugars. ALWAYS carry some fast-acting sugar with you in case your levels fall low - I prefer jelly babies 

You should find out what arrangements the school or college will make so that your exams are not unduly affected by your diabetes. Other people will be able to offer better advice than me regarding that as I was way beyond exam stage when I was diagnosed!

What sort of insulin regime are you on, and have you been told anything about carb-counting? Calculating your dose of insulin according to the amount of carbs in your food provides one of the most flexible ways to get on with your life and retain good control over your diabetes.

Please feel free to ask anything, nothing is considered 'silly'! There is a good book you may find useful:

Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas (amazon link). 

It covers every topic under the sun regarding insulin-treated diabetes in a very readable and accessible way.


----------



## shiv (Apr 8, 2010)

hi vicki! welcome to the forum. i'm 22 this month and i'll celebrate 19 years of type one in a week or so's time.

as northe said, no question is silly - please ask away.

what treatment have you been put on and who have you seen (in terms of drs and nurses)? like northe said, keeping everything in moderation helps. diabetes is a constant learning curve - there are going to be days when everything goes great, and others when everything goes wrong. the important thing is not to beat yourself up about it, but to try and learn from it and use it to help you next time it happens (which is a lot easier said than done haha!)


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Vicki,

welcome to the forum.

You're bound to have a lot of questions over the next few weeks and months so just shout if you need any advice or just a chat.


----------



## Persil (Apr 9, 2010)

At the moment I'm injecting twice a day (before breakfast and dinner) but am hoping to go onto the Basal Bolus insulin therapy very soon as it is so much more flexible with regard to when I need to eat and stuff. Like at the moment my meals have to be at more or less the same time every day and it's rubbish. I'm on school holidays and I want my lay-ins 

Obviously, I saw my doctor when I was in hospital before I was discharged, and I'm seeing a diabetes nurse next week as so far I've only had over-the-phone contact. 

And so far, so good. I think where I've got exams coming up I've just had to get on with it. And injecting is no where near as bad as what I thought it would be. I think I was more upset when my sight started to go blurry (which I've been told is normal in the beginning) because I read like so much!! I dragged mum out to get me some temporary reading glasses!!


----------



## Persil (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, and I have no idea what carb counting is :-s


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2010)

You will be so much happier with basal/bolus - and your DSN should introduce you to carb-counting, since this is an integral part of basal/bolus. Basically, it's just a case of working out how many grams of carbohydrate are in the food you are about to eat (or have just eaten!) and then using an insulin:carb ratio to work out how much you need to inject. This way, you can eat when you want, and have lie-ins when you want too!

Your sight will gradually return to normal - mine was poor for about 4-6 weeks, so if this clashes with any of your exams, then make it known to the necessary authorities if you have difficulties or eye-strain.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 9, 2010)

Persil said:


> Oh, and I have no idea what carb counting is :-s



Dont worry, all in good time. Its so much to get your head round just to adjust to diagnosis. Pace yourself - this is a long journey.

Welcome to the forum, its a great place 

Lou x


----------



## Gemma444 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Vicki

Welcome to the forum. I dont have diabeties but my son who is 8 was dx in Aug 09 with type 1. He is on the same regime as yourself, we are moving onto 3 injections very soon. Its very daunting at first. Everyone here would gladly help with any questions you have.

Gem x


----------



## PhilT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Vicki, welcome to the forum.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Vicki ..

Welcome to the forum ... the large extended family .. 

Although I'm not diabetic .. I'm mam to Nathan who is type 1 aged 15 and diagnosed 3 years ago .. He is on the basal bolus regime, and has been from diagnosis ..

You've come to the right place for advice, help, support , rant or a good old chat .. there is always someone about online ...  ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Persil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name's Vicki. I'm 17 years old and was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes about two weeks ago. It's all been very daunting and need all the help I can get!! On top of now having diabetes, and trying to balance my sugars, I have exams coming up and everything else! It's not good!! So I'm going to hit you all with a question as well whilst I'm here. In the beginning, how did you balance your sugars? Is there anything that you completely cut out of your diet, or is it just a case of eating everything in moderation and excercise (which is what I'm currently doing)?
> 
> Thanks



Hey Vicki,

Welcome to the forum. I'm abotu your age, well, ok, nineteen isn't really seventeen but I've had it since I was five. If you want to chat to someone about your age I'll send you a message with my MSN details in it.

Tom


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Vicky and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Vicky
welcome to the forum.  I remember my eyesight going weird when I was first diagnosed, but for me it was that I did not need my glasses at all for about 2 weeks.  Very weird.  I was gutted when I had to go back to wearing my specs again.


----------



## am64 (Apr 11, 2010)

hi vicki welcome to the forum
Im T2 so not much help re the Diabetes but re the exams speak to your exam co-ordinater at school they will explain the proceedure ...or you can look up the exam boards for the subjects you are studying and read the proceedure on there for special circumstances xxx i think its to do with if you have problems actually on the day of the exam ie if you went hypo or hyper...you may need to eat or drink for example and so special arrangements may have to be made for you ... good luck ...x


----------



## D_G (Apr 11, 2010)

Persil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name's Vicki. I'm 17 years old and was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes about two weeks ago. It's all been very daunting and need all the help I can get!! On top of now having diabetes, and trying to balance my sugars, I have exams coming up and everything else! It's not good!! So I'm going to hit you all with a question as well whilst I'm here. In the beginning, how did you balance your sugars? Is there anything that you completely cut out of your diet, or is it just a case of eating everything in moderation and excercise (which is what I'm currently doing)?
> 
> Thanks



Hi vicky welcome (even though you probably dont want to be here) i could say i was sort of in a similar situation to you, being diagnosed just over a month ago, though im a little older than you having just turned 22! It was really scary at first and i have to say it does get easier, there is alot to learn, dont feel like you have to know everything to begin with  My levels were all over the place to begin with and took around a month to start behaving, i suppose carb counting was the big thing that helped me, maybe talk to your DSN about it? 

When i was first diagnosed i was told a few basic tips, such as avoiding sweet foods as these will raise levels, try to eat regualarly to balance out your blood sugars, and if you can eat low GI foods as the energy gets released over a long period of time and wont spike up your blood sugars as much, hope i have helped 

it will get easier


----------



## Persil (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi guys!! Thanks for all the messages. It's really good to know that there is actually so much support out there. Although I knew I wasn't like 'the only one' at the same time I didn't realise just how many people are or have been in the same situation. Looking forward to getting to know some of you better.

Vicki.


----------



## Persil (Apr 12, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hey Vicki,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I'm abotu your age, well, ok, nineteen isn't really seventeen but I've had it since I was five. If you want to chat to someone about your age I'll send you a message with my MSN details in it.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

If you don't mind sending me your msn details, that'd be great. Quick, question. Are you a uni student? Just I'm hopefully off to uni this september, and it'd be good to pick someone's brains about how to deal with moving away (which despite being very exciting also terrifies me) and coping with diabetes etc etc.

Vicki.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Persil said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> If you don't mind sending me your msn details, that'd be great. Quick, question. Are you a uni student? Just I'm hopefully off to uni this september, and it'd be good to pick someone's brains about how to deal with moving away (which despite being very exciting also terrifies me) and coping with diabetes etc etc.
> 
> Vicki.



Yes I am a learner alcoholic, well, that's another way of describing students! I'm a first year Applied Biomedical Science student at Brighton uni. I'll send you my MSN details in a PM and ask anything you want. Where are you going to and what have you got in mind to study?

Tom


----------



## Persil (Apr 12, 2010)

TomH said:


> Yes I am a learner alcoholic, well, that's another way of describing students! I'm a first year Applied Biomedical Science student at Brighton uni. I'll send you my MSN details in a PM and ask anything you want. Where are you going to and what have you got in mind to study?
> 
> Tom



Hoping to go to University of East Anglia (UEA) in Norwich to study French and Spanish. Just got to get the grades and actually apply for student finance or I'm gonna have no money to afford it anyway!!

Vicki.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Persil said:


> Hoping to go to University of East Anglia (UEA) in Norwich to study French and Spanish. Just got to get the grades and actually apply for student finance or I'm gonna have no money to afford it anyway!!
> 
> Vicki.



Oooh nice, I know a few who went there. There's also a diabetic there I know. Good to see someone doing languages. I'm half French which made a French degree redundant! Eurgh student finance. Get it done soonest! Some of my flatmates in halls had real nightmares with it. I hope you get the grades! Just out of curiosity, where are you in the world? I'm sure you'll find some diabetics at uni, I've got two in my block of flats I can always chat to.

Tom


----------



## Bunny74 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Persil,
I was diagnosed with T1 in February and am on 4 injections a day (basal/bolus regime).  I've just been on a carb counting course last week at the hospital and found it to be a revelation - so helpful, as I had been having regular hypos, due to too much insulin to the amount of carb in what I eat. My understanding of my diabetes has improved loads over the last week alone and I am about to email my dietician to thank him!!!  He's great!
Get yourself booked onto a course or in with your dietician asap, and all should become clear.........!
As everyone says, no question is a silly one, so ask away - I did!


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Vicki!

Welcome!

I've been type one for a year now.... what to say...

Test a lot, ask your doctors/nurses questions if you don't understand, don't be afraid to do anything because you're diabetic. There's very little actually out of bounds to you.

XX


----------



## Persil (Apr 15, 2010)

TomH said:


> Oooh nice, I know a few who went there. There's also a diabetic there I know. Good to see someone doing languages. I'm half French which made a French degree redundant! Eurgh student finance. Get it done soonest! Some of my flatmates in halls had real nightmares with it. I hope you get the grades! Just out of curiosity, where are you in the world? I'm sure you'll find some diabetics at uni, I've got two in my block of flats I can always chat to.
> 
> Tom



Student finance is on my list of things to do this weekend  And I'm in Kent.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

Persil said:


> Student finance is on my list of things to do this weekend  And I'm in Kent.



Vickie, if you're in Kent you may be interested in Shelley's group Circle D Rocks. It's a social group for 18-30s (although I'm sure they would stretch to 17! )

Their website is here:
http://www.circledrocks.co.uk/

or if you are on Facebook, there is a group here:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5991109793


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Persil said:


> Student finance is on my list of things to do this weekend  And I'm in Kent.



Ah Kent, I'm in East Sussex myself. Eastbourne at the moment and in term time I'm in Brighton! Not much of a move but hey, it keeps me happy. Thanks for reminding me, I've got to reapply for a student loan again soon. Must get it done...


----------



## Persil (Apr 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Vickie, if you're in Kent you may be interested in Shelley's group Circle D Rocks. It's a social group for 18-30s (although I'm sure they would stretch to 17! )
> 
> Their website is here:
> http://www.circledrocks.co.uk/
> ...



Actually, I've already spoken to Shelly amd she's told me loads about Circle D. It's something I'm looking into


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

Persil said:


> Actually, I've already spoken to Shelly amd she's told me loads about Circle D. It's something I'm looking into



I might have known she'd get there before me!


----------

